# sunset sharps



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

just a quick Q, i have a few spare boas that dont fit in to my breeing projects so was wondering what if anything i would get if i put a female het sunset boa to a male sharp or sunglow sharp? i know the babys would be hets but if i put them together would i get anything or just wildtypes?
thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

As I understand it, a sunset boa is a hypo that is also derived from at least one hypo mainland x normally-colored island dwarf boa cross. That het sunset is, I assume, a more or less normally-colored boa with at least one mainland x normally-colored island dwarf boa cross in the ancestry. If that snake is not a hypo, then there is no way for it to give a hypo gene to any of its babies.

Breeding that snake to a Sharp albino would produce more or less normally-colored babies that are het Sharp albino. There may be some lightening of the color and size reduction from the smaller island boa ancestry, but do not count on it. 

Breeding that snake to a Sharp sunglow would produce approximately 50% more or less normally-colored babies that are het Sharp albino and approximately 50% hypo babies that are het Sharp albino. There may be some lightening of the color and size reduction from the smaller island boa ancestry, but do not count on it.

Personally, I'd put that het sunset to a sunset to retain the lighter color and smaller size of the island ancestry.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Not quite Paul,

Het sunset is a hypo Hogg island (though technically it can't, by definition, be a pure Hogg island boa).

A sunset is a super hypo Hogg (again, can't actually be a pure Hogg island).


The very best sunsets come from animals that had the hypo gene put into them a couple of generations ago, and have then been only bred to 'pure' Hoggs since. Breeding two of these 'high percentage Hogg' hypos together should produce the best sunsets.




OP - breeding a het sunset to a mainland animal would 'undo' the effort that went into keeping the Hogg island influence in the het sunset. I would be uncomfortable selling the offspring as sunsets and het sunsets for this reason.


However, breeding your het sunset to your Sharp would produce some nice colourful animals (many people would sell the hypos in the litter as 'het sunsets' themselves - without tracing parentage, the amount of Hogg influence in a het sunset is difficult to determine!) If you put it to your Sunglow, you would get a number of 'possible super hypos' and these _could_ be sold as sunsets, although I would be uncomfortable doing so. That said, a 'low Hogg influence sunset' is still a stunning snake.

The trouble is that you couldn't to get any where near a Sharp albino 'sunset' as to get the visual albino, you would have to breed the best looking probable super from the litter back to the Sharp albino/sunglow. This would get some stunning snakes, but they would be another generation away from the Hogg influence.

The long way around to getting back to 'sunsetty' animals would be to go back to the het sunset, but then you'd only get poss het offspring which would then need another generation (and some luck)



To be completely honest, I think the 'normal' sunset is better looking than that albino sunset (AKA 'sunrise')

sunset










sunrise











(Though of course that is a Kahl super Hypo Hogg. It was done in 2009, so I'm sure Sharp sunrises exist, but I'd say they are probably quite rare)


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks for that, i do think ill go doen the sunset route and get me a het sun male thanks again


----------

